# ouin ...les élection ???



## aubin (29 Nov 2005)

ouin savez vous un peu se qui vas se passer ak l'armé si ya un nouveau premier ministe .... on va tu perdre le budjet quon a la ??? quesse qui vas se passer ?? cé pas la fin du monde mais donner moi vos impression
chow


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (30 Nov 2005)

Hhhuuum.....bonne question. Je suis pas un spécialiste mais je dirais que si c'est le NPD ont en perd une partie, les libéraux sa reste comme ca, les conservateurs ont peut dire bye bye aux MGS et MMEV et ont les aurait remplacés par des vrais chars d'assault et on aurrait aussi sûrement une douzainne de navires rapides pour patrouiller nos eaux territoriales, le Bloque on aurrait une ALQ (Armée de Libération du Québec), le partit verre on le perd au grand complet et on attend que les tank en plastique fonctionne avec de l'eau de vaiselle graisseuse, le partis marijuana j'aime mieux pas y penser et finalement le partis bleu on aurrait le droit de vote ÃƒÂ  16 ans comme ça je pourrais voter contre eux..... ont aurrait peut-être aussi de la bierre ''bleu'' en sachet dans nos IMPs.....
                                                                                                        Clément


----------



## aubin (30 Nov 2005)

ouin jaime bien ta facon de penser surtout ak les sachet de bleue dans nos imp's... pis les tank en plastique sa va prendre un criss de boutt...meme un combatant a pied va pouvoir se le taper sans se faire de bobo !!!! lol tk 
chow


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (1 Dec 2005)

Les chars d'assaut en plastique arriveront bientôt:
http://www.qinetiq.com/home/case_studies/defence/plastic_pank.html  On dirait que le lien veut pas marcher, si il ne marche pas va dans Equipement (anglais) et ensuite dant Vehicles.
                                                                                                                      Clément


----------



## danielbouchard (9 Dec 2005)

J'espere que tout les militaires savent que le parti conservateur est le parti le plus suceptible de grossir notre budget!!! Notre souverainete est leur priorite. navire, clone (uav) et autre armement et equipement de surveillance!!! Je peut vous confirmer que dans mon entourage sa vote conservateur!!!!!


----------



## JAZZman (10 Dec 2005)

J'ai beau être militaire pis vouloir du matériel un peu plus récent JE VOTERAIS JAMAIS CONSERVATEUR :rage:. Il faut aussi pensé au reste de la société et puis... "protéger" son pays en offrant de l'investissement aux multinationals pour sucer les richesses des nations moins développées... 
c'est pas vraiment mes valeurs. Je sais très bien que ceux qui seront vexé par mon résumé sur le principe d'une armée dans le système capitaliste me traiterons de communiste... enlevez vous la mentalité de vieux Texan et penser que la santé, l'éducation et l'environnement (sa y est, on va me prend aussi pour un écolo :) son des élément ÃƒÂ  prend en considération pour notre société.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (11 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> J'ai beau être militaire pis vouloir du matériel un peu plus récent JE VOTERAIS JAMAIS CONSERVATEUR :rage:. Il faut aussi pensé au reste de la société et puis... "protéger" son pays en offrant de l'investissement aux multinationals pour sucer les richesses des nations moins développées...
> c'est pas vraiment mes valeurs. Je sais très bien que ceux qui seront vexé par mon résumé sur le principe d'une armée dans le système capitaliste me traiterons de communiste... enlevez vous la mentalité de vieux Texan et penser que la santé, l'éducation et l'environnement (sa y est, on va me prend aussi pour un écolo :) son des élément ÃƒÂ  prend en considération pour notre société.



Les conservateurs ne sont pas des ''méchant Bush version canadienne'' comme tout le monde croit. Ils vont arreter de gaspiller plein d'argent sur les BS et sur toutes sortes d'autres choses pour reconstruire notre bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois. Et pour ce qui est du bien-vivre de notre société, je croiyais que donner plus d'argent aux familles, aux vieux, améliorer les soins de santé et réduire les taxes fesait partie de ca. Peut-être que je me trompe...


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (11 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> J'ai beau être militaire pis vouloir du matériel un peu plus récent JE VOTERAIS JAMAIS CONSERVATEUR :rage:. Il faut aussi pensé au reste de la société et puis... "protéger" son pays en offrant de l'investissement aux multinationals pour sucer les richesses des nations moins développées...
> c'est pas vraiment mes valeurs. Je sais très bien que ceux qui seront vexé par mon résumé sur le principe d'une armée dans le système capitaliste me traiterons de communiste... enlevez vous la mentalité de vieux Texan et penser que la santé, l'éducation et l'environnement (sa y est, on va me prend aussi pour un écolo :) son des élément ÃƒÂ  prend en considération pour notre société.



Les conservateurs ne sont pas des ''méchant Bush version canadienne'' comme tout le monde croit. Ils vont arreter de gaspiller plein d'argent sur les BS et sur toutes sortes d'autres choses pour reconstruire notre bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois. Et pour ce qui est du bien-vivre de notre société, je croiyais que donner plus d'argent aux familles, aux vieux, améliorer les soins de santé et réduire les taxes fesait partie de ca. Peut-être que je me trompe...


----------



## MdB (11 Dec 2005)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Pour reconstruire notre bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois.


Explique.



			
				Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est du bien-vivre de notre société, je croiyais que donner plus d'argent aux familles, aux vieux, améliorer les soins de santé et réduire les taxes fesait partie de ca. Peut-être que je me trompe...



Paul Martin a fait le ménage dans la fonction publique depuis 1995 en coupant tout ce qu'il pouvait couper afin d'avoir une cote de crédit plus forte et réduire le déficit budgétaire. Maintenant que son travail paye, il veut réduire les impôts plutôt que d'investir dans les infrastructures comme la R&D, les FC (qui en ont vraiment besoin pour faire ce qu'on leur demande de faire!), les universités, le système de santé saigné ÃƒÂ  blanc. Tu peux pas réinvestir et réduire les impôts ÃƒÂ  la fois. Savez-vous que le ministère de la santé au Québec requière 43% du budget? C'est vraiment énorme! Le maximum c'est 100%

Efficacité dans la fonction publique, ça devrait être le mot d'ordre. On est riche, mais parce qu'on est riche n'autorise pas au gaspillage. Si le gouvernement mettait vraiment ses culottes, il ferait en sorte que le gaspillage soit réduit au minimum et d'aller chercher les impôts aux bons endroits, pas seulement chez les particuliers, entre autres en leur faisant payer aux entreprises les impôts qu'ils doivent payer selon la loi.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (11 Dec 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> Explique.
> 
> Paul Martin a fait le ménage dans la fonction publique depuis 1995 en coupant tout ce qu'il pouvait couper afin d'avoir une cote de crédit plus forte et réduire le déficit budgétaire. Maintenant que son travail paye, il veut réduire les impôts plutôt que d'investir dans les infrastructures comme la R&D, les FC (qui en ont vraiment besoin pour faire ce qu'on leur demande de faire!), les universités, le système de santé saigné ÃƒÂ  blanc. Tu peux pas réinvestir et réduire les impôts ÃƒÂ  la fois. Savez-vous que le ministère de la santé au Québec requière 43% du budget? C'est vraiment énorme! Le maximum c'est 100%
> 
> Efficacité dans la fonction publique, ça devrait être le mot d'ordre. On est riche, mais parce qu'on est riche n'autorise pas au gaspillage. Si le gouvernement mettait vraiment ses culottes, il ferait en sorte que le gaspillage soit réduit au minimum et d'aller chercher les impôts aux bons endroits, pas seulement chez les particuliers, entre autres en leur faisant payer aux entreprises les impôts qu'ils doivent payer selon la loi.



Notre Bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois... quand on avait des forces armées qui avait de l'allure, un des meilleur système de senté au monde,ect. Et si on arrête de gaspiller de l'argent il me semble qu'on pourra le dépenser allieur (dette, santé, FC,ect). On devrait aussi pouvoir réduire les taxes (particuliers) et les augmenter (grandes entreprises, ce que les libéraux ne sont pas trop bon pour faire).


----------



## JAZZman (11 Dec 2005)

ClÃƒÆ’©ment Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Les conservateurs ne sont pas des ''mÃƒÆ’©chant Bush version canadienne'' comme tout le monde croit. Ils vont arreter de gaspiller plein d'argent sur les BS et sur toutes sortes d'autres choses pour reconstruire notre bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois. Et pour ce qui est du bien-vivre de notre sociÃƒÆ’©tÃƒÆ’©, je croiyais que donner plus d'argent aux familles, aux vieux, amÃƒÆ’©liorer les soins de santÃƒÆ’© et rÃƒÆ’©duire les taxes fesait partie de ca. Peut-ÃƒÆ’ ªtre que je me trompe...



Et s'est en votant conservateur qu'on va améliorer le "bien-vivre de notre société"?


----------



## 1R22eR (11 Dec 2005)

chacun ses choix ya personne qui a dicter qui voter !!!


----------



## JAZZman (11 Dec 2005)

T'a absolument raison. Cependant, voter pour un parti sous le seul prétexte qui va augmenter le budget de l'organisme ou tu travail n'est pas vraiment une bonne raison. Je me demande si ya des fonctionnaires qui ont voté PQ au dernière élection provinciale juste parce qu'ils leur promettaient des nouvelles photocopieuses high tec et des dossiers de chaise plus confortables


----------



## 1R22eR (11 Dec 2005)

ya surement d'autre raison qui motive les autres a voter pour les conservateurs... CA prend pas juste un argument pour motiver une personne a se decider.


----------



## JAZZman (12 Dec 2005)

Bin franchement, ÃƒÂ  moins que tu sois cadre supérieur, boss d'entreprise, religieux de extrêmiste ou homophobe, je vois pas l'intérêt de voter pour eu. Pensez s'y deux secondes...


----------



## MdB (12 Dec 2005)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Notre Bon Canada qu'on avait autrefois... quand on avait des forces armées qui avait de l'allure, un des meilleur système de senté au monde,ect. Et si on arrête de gaspiller de l'argent il me semble qu'on pourra le dépenser allieur (dette, santé, FC,ect). On devrait aussi pouvoir réduire les taxes (particuliers) et les augmenter (grandes entreprises, ce que les libéraux ne sont pas trop bon pour faire).



Euh, si tu regardes la démographie, la part de la population qui travaille est de plus en plus petite et le Canada compte sur les immigrants pour soutenir notre démographie. Ce qui veut dire en clair que moins de gens paient des impôts alors que plus de gens sont retraités et coûtent plus cher, parce qu'ils sont plus, au système de santé. C'est plus les années 1960 aujourd'hui et va falloir au moins 30-40 ans avant que la situation ne se redresse. D'autres part, vous croyez vraiment que les Conservateurs sont pour l'imposition plus forte des entreprises?



			
				JAZZman said:
			
		

> Bin franchement, ÃƒÂ  moins que tu sois cadre supérieur, boss d'entreprise, religieux de extrêmiste ou homophobe, je vois pas l'intérêt de voter pour eu. Pensez s'y deux secondes...



Hmm, c'est quand même pas des _preachers_ les Conservateurs. ;D Je veux dire, qu'il remette sur la table un projet de loi visant ÃƒÂ  modifier la définition du mariage, il le fait plus pour satifaire son parti. De toute façon, je doute fort que ça passe ÃƒÂ  la chambre des Communes. Pas inquiétant du tout.

L'intérêt de voter Conservateurs? Peut-être pour dire aux Libéraux qu'ils ne sont pas le seul parti au Canada? Mettons que ça pourrait leur donner une leçon. Peut-être pour tenter de décentraliser le pouvoir au Canada et essayer de vraiment faire une vraie de vraie confédération? En même temps, les Conservateurs n'ont pas encore une base pancanadienne assez solide et Stephen Harper, c'est vrai que sa face ne revient pas ÃƒÂ  grand monde, même s'il pourrait être très compétent...


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (13 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> Et s'est en votant conservateur qu'on va améliorer le "bien-vivre de notre société"?


Et bien...les conservateurs s'engagent ÃƒÂ  donner plus d'argent aux familles avec des enfants (pour payer la garderie et les sports), aux vieux et au système de santé. Je pense que tout le monde peut répondre pour soit-même.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (13 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> Bin franchement, ÃƒÂ  moins que tu sois cadre supérieur, boss d'entreprise, religieux de extrêmiste ou homophobe, je vois pas l'intérêt de voter pour eu. Pensez s'y deux secondes...



Pensez-y deux secondes... le partit conservateur est celuit qui peut le mieux restaurer notre souveraineté (tant au niveau militaire que para-militaire), le mieux assurer aux canadiens que leur argent est bien utilisé (par la création de postes spéciaux et de nouvelles loies) et il promet des programmes sociaux comparables ÃƒÂ  ceux du NPD.


----------



## JAZZman (13 Dec 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre que Steven Harper compte donner des crédits d'impôt au parents dont leurs enfants pratique au moins un sport... Mouais j'ai peu-être parler un peu trop vite...  :-[ J'avous que mes élants de messages révolutionnaires étaient un peu spontannés  :


----------



## MdB (14 Dec 2005)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> le parti conservateur est celui qui peut le mieux assurer aux canadiens que leur argent est bien utilisé (par la création de postes spéciaux et de nouvelles loies)


Le poste dont tu parles n'a presque pas de pouvoir sur le gouvernement. C'est plus une parure qu'autre chose. D'ailleurs, LE poste qui a des dents est celui de vérificateur général et c'est le poste qui surveille la façon dont est dépensé notre argent.

Nouvelle loi, comme modifier la définition du mariage? Au moins, ils ne se foutent pas le doigt dans l'oeil en voulant interdire les armes de poing, plutôt que de légiférer sur les armes, il serait bien plus utile de légiférer sur les gens. C'est complètement tordu cette interdiction des armes de poing, qui pense vraiment que ça va arrêter les gangs de rue de Montréal ou Toronto de posséder des armes de poing??



			
				Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> et il promet des programmes sociaux comparables ÃƒÂ  ceux du NPD.



;D vous êtes trop drôle! ;D Hmm, et le Parti vert est pro-militaire!


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (14 Dec 2005)

MdB said:
			
		

> C'est complètement tordu cette interdiction des armes de poing, qui pense vraiment que ça va arrêter les gangs de rue de Montréal ou Toronto de posséder des armes de poing??
> 
> Ce qui va arrêter les tueurs potentiels de tuer des gens c'est garder le contrôle sur se qui passe ÃƒÂ  la frontière, et les Libéraux et le Bloque n'aideraient pas pour cela c'est une chose certaine!
> 
> ;D vous êtes trop drôle! ;D Hmm, et le Parti vert est pro-militaire!


 
Oui, on aurait même des chars d'assaut en plastique! Et s'il te plait arrête de me vouvoyer.


----------



## MdB (14 Dec 2005)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Et s'il te plait arrête de me vouvoyer.



Pas de problème. J'essaie de pas insulter les gens.


----------



## JAZZman (15 Dec 2005)

Non. Continue de vouvoyer... y a bin des militaires qui pensent (malheureusement) de même pis s'est tout ÃƒÂ  eux que tu t'adresse.


----------



## MdB (15 Dec 2005)

JAZZman said:
			
		

> Non. Continue de vouvoyer... y a bin des militaires qui pensent (malheureusement) de même pis s'est tout ÃƒÂ  eux que tu t'adresse.



En fait, c'était un peu le  «vous » poli et le  «vous » 2e personne du pluriel, hehe.


----------



## Sehrus (16 Dec 2005)

Snaky said:
			
		

> ya surement d'autre raison qui motive les autres a voter pour les conservateurs... CA prend pas juste un argument pour motiver une personne a se decider.



faut dire que il y a pas beaucoup de choix...

ceux qui n'aiment pas les libéraux et qui veulent changer le gouvernement doivent necessairement voter Conservateur... et les sondages font perdre le NPD alors pour plusieurs, c'est aussi bien d'aider les conservateurs...

mais je ne croit pas non plus que les conservateurs soient la solution...

j'ai pas vraiment envi de me ramasser en Irak pour faire plaisir a Mr. Harper.


----------



## danielbouchard (18 Dec 2005)

Tu as vraiment une vision apocaliptique du canada dirigé par des conservateur!!!

Les conservateurs c'est: des organismes semi-privé qui au lieux de seulement couter de l'argent au contribuable va aussi apporter a notre société comme des prisons privé qui vont devoir payer au gouvernement pour opérer (vendre des articles fabriqués par les prisonniers) ou encore investir du temp sur la famille plutot que sur le mariage gay. Il y a aussi les elections a date fixe, donc budgetable et aussi la loi sur les promesses electorale qui pénalise les partis qui ne respecte pas leurs promesses, et aussi la loi sur les commandite qui interdiras au parti politique de recevoir de l'argent des entreprises.

Mais ÃƒÂ  chacun son choix.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (18 Dec 2005)

Sehrus said:
			
		

> j'ai pas vraiment envi de me ramasser en Irak pour faire plaisir a Mr. Harper.



L'Irak c'était vraiment un mauvais move pour les USA et on aurrait été con d'y aller aussi, c'est vrai. Mais faut pas oublier que Chréti(e)n allait y envoyer nos troupes mais il a changé d'idée a cause que l'opinion publique. La même chose serait probablement arrivée avec un gouvernement conservateur. Même Paul Martin disait qu'il le ferait il y a quelques années et il a changé d'idée. M. Harper a dit clairement qu'il n'enverrait pas nos troupes en Iraq lors des 2 dernières élections.


----------



## wannabe SF member (16 Sep 2006)

j'approuve pourtant les gens ne peuvent pas se rentrer dans leur têtes que le fait d'avoir une armée plus puissante aide notre souverraineté. tout ce qu'il voit dans harper c'est un mini-bush parcequ'il est ami avec les usa. Laissez moi vous dire une chose:

on vit à côté de la plus grande puissance nucléaire et militaire du monde.. pensez-vous vraiment que c'est smat de s'en faire des ennemis?  

Moi je préfère encore qu'on soit pote. :cheers:


----------



## danielbouchard (27 Sep 2006)

Yes et moi je répond à ca, proudly torries. Fièrement conservateur en bon francais!!!


----------

